# Shetland Lone Star



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC 2 Do***entary on Thomas Fraser, Fisherman/Country Music singer, on BBC iPlayer.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search/?q=shetland lone star


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember him well at Hamnavoe, Setter and Meal when I was at school. A few years ago when I was up at Shetland at a presentation at Aith hall of a painting I had done of the three RNLI lifeboats a lad Hay had served on his retiral Thomas's daughter and a couple musicians were playing.


----------

